# Grant Writing for Photographers 101



## onwardphoto (Dec 5, 2013)

Hello Everyone!

I posted an article on my blog earlier this week entitled <Link removed>. The article is 2 parts and and the second part will be posted this Friday. This is a great resource for photographers who are looking for grants or need some insight on how to go about writing a grant. The site also has a ton of extra resources so feel free to browse around. 

Thanks a lot!

You're welcome to post the article here in its entirety, however we discourage the practice of using TPF as a re-direct 'site to increase traffic to member's personal websites.


----------

